# need ID



## Karda (Aug 4, 2021)

Hi I was given some wood I don't know what is, the first 2 pics are the same, a bark shot and end grain the 3rd is different. i suspect oak but an not sure. i got it from a fire wood cutter. I'll have another one latter thanks


----------



## phinds (Aug 4, 2021)

I don't see any rays so oak is out. Can you get a better end grain shot (cleaned up and closer) ?


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 4, 2021)

What’s left of the bark looks kinda like cherry.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 4, 2021)

Looks like 'Black Cherry' with some resin wood from shake or ice damage. Also has white rot.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 4, 2021)

Looks like someone started to cut bowl blanks and remove the pith.


----------



## Karda (Aug 4, 2021)

I forgot to take the picture until I started cutting. to late for the pictures they are cut up and anchor sealed, I have to wait until I bandsaw them. What is white rot


----------



## phinds (Aug 5, 2021)

Karda said:


> What is white rot


http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/[email protected]_figure.htm#WHITEROT


----------



## Karda (Aug 5, 2021)

thanks for the page that good info to have


----------



## Karda (Aug 6, 2021)

here is the piece I didn't cut yesterday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 6, 2021)

Karda said:


> here is the piece I didn't cut yesterday
> 
> View attachment 213768
> 
> View attachment 213769


American beech


----------



## Karda (Aug 6, 2021)

ok thanks


----------



## Karda (Aug 22, 2021)

I cut up the large un identified piece with the saw cuts in the end. here are pics of the bowl blank cut on the bandsaw. first 2 are the end grain the next 2 are the side grain thanks Mike


----------



## phinds (Aug 22, 2021)

These low resolution pics are not much help


----------



## Karda (Aug 22, 2021)

thats the best I can do with my phone I don't have a camera


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 23, 2021)

Did not know you had a third unknown. Did it not have bark? Your first was American black cherry, the second, American beech and your third unknown looks to be another piece of beech.


----------



## Karda (Aug 23, 2021)

yea the large one with the chainsaw cuts couldn't be identified last time beech sounds right it is like the other beech. No bark just an 1.5" of punk thanks for the ID mike


----------



## rob3232 (Aug 23, 2021)

Hickory ??


----------



## Karda (Aug 23, 2021)

its hard but Its not that hard, but I have never turned hickory


----------

